
Ask HN: How do you find cofounders? - protopeer
Hi everyone, I&#x27;m currently working on a startup idea I&#x27;m personally really excited about and I&#x27;m looking for a cofounder but it has been really tough. I&#x27;ve convinced some of my peers of the viability of my idea, and managed to enlist their help intermittently (we are all CS graduates) but I have thus far been unsuccessful in convincing any of them to commit to it full-time unless I can afford to match their current salary as many of them have long-term financial commitments.  As a result, I&#x27;m the only full-time person on the project and things are moving along much slower than I&#x27;d like. I managed to come up with a working prototype which is live right now, but having another technical cofounder I can work with would multiply my productivity by magnitudes.<p>For teams out there with full-time cofounders, how did you find them or each other? How did you manage to convince them to commit full-time?
======
sharemywin
Stop looking. focus on finding someone that will be your first customer they
will be way more valuable than any co-founder. if you have to build them a
custom solution, do it. if your building some kind of ad based product
remember the customer are the advertisers.

